# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Online business opportunities

## nipole

Hey everybody a friend of mine told me about this homepage because there could be some interesting people to establish a network with. I am interested in meeting other people who are interested in getting into online business opportunities. I have more then 30 years of experience in different fields of online business models. 

I like to make money on the Internet and if you are like me and would like to make money on the Internet. Then please contact me by sending me a private message in here.

----------


## Dave A

> I have more then 30 years of experience in different fields of online business models.


Wow!

What online business were you involved with in 1983?

----------

Nickolai Naydenov (13-Apr-13)

----------


## nipole

What business would you think I would be involved in today in 2013  :-)

----------


## Dave A

Oh - bullshitting has been around forever. Doing it online, however, has only become an option pretty recently.

----------


## nipole

Unfortantly I don't make my money on every post I make so I will let the guessing be up to you :-) feel free to pm me if you need help in getting started Dave :-)

----------


## Dave A

I followed the link, so I already know your game  :Wink: 

Do yourself a favour - don't use deceptive techniques - it kills your credibility.
Same goes for making claims you can't back up.

----------


## IanF

Hi Nipole
Why is your IP address from Denmark and you give your location as South Africa?
Evasive answers also make me say next!

----------


## nipole

Dave so know you know what I make one of my incomes from as I mentioned feel free to pm me if you are interested in doing business instead of talking about all kinds of other things that doesn't make money. I thought you read this thread because you were interested in making money not to talk down about what ways people earn incomes from. 

To Ian I am born in Denmark and live in SA so I travel to visit family and friends as often as I can. You are welcome to invite me for a cup of coffee when I get back. I can give you notice just send me your e-mail in a pm :-)

----------


## Dave A

> I thought you read this thread because you were interested in making money not to talk down about what ways people earn incomes from.


I read it because I'm one of the janitors here - I'm supposed to keep things tidy and sweep out the trash  :Devil2: 

Don't mind me - just a glorified floor sweeper really  :Innocent:

----------

nipole (11-Apr-13)

----------


## nipole

Okay that's also fine I could imagine you get a lot of trash posts but if you don't want people to use the signature feature why don't you turn it off? I would gladly help people get started with a business opportunity without the affiliate link. As you might have guessed I have multiple incomes from different projects, and the 30 years was a typo like the know where it was supposed to be now. I could not find a link to edit my post from 30 to 20 which were in 1992 or I would have :-) FYI back then I was into search engines because like the internet is new in SA the internet were new in my home country in the 90s.

----------


## IanF

Nipole so you are in Denmark at the moment. How is the Weiss beer?

----------


## nipole

Ian I wouldn't know I only drink vine on occasions and maybe a Carlsberg you should try one of those :-)

----------


## Dave A

> if you don't want people to use the signature feature why don't you turn it off?


Among other things, I believe in fair trading. Having original quality content in posts is my goal - giving people the space to express themselves or use the signature area as a business card zone allows a win/win relationship to develop.

Overall the social engineering theory behind the site's structure seems to work quite well. If you look around a bit, you'll find there's a lot more to TFSA than just a forum software site that allows links in signatures (the display of which is governed by an unfortunate condtional if that's all you're here for BTW - gotta reward the right people and all that).   




> and the 30 years was a typo like the know where it was supposed to be now. I could not find a link to edit my post from 30 to 20 which were in 1992


Yeah - sorry about that. Years ago we had spammers using the edit function to circumvent the moderation controls here, so it's become a permission you have to qualify for. 
The upside is our exchange as a result of your typo has probably given a few people something to chuckle about... 
and we got to know each other a little better  :Smile:

----------

nipole (11-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

> I have more then 30 years of experience in different fields of online business models. 
> 
> I like to make money on the Internet and if you are like me and would like to make money on the Internet. Then please contact me by sending me a private message in here.


Wow! were you one of the inventors of the internet? Ads far as I know, the internet was only commercialised after 1995. :Whistling:

----------


## nipole

I thought we were over the time wasting mocking threads - No ? Okay.

If you did know your facts, you would know the Internet got here the 2th. january 1982.

Just to clear it out, I will not be responding to more of the same type of questions, that is not why I am here. 

Those who are smart enough to figure out why I am here I am sure will contact me in private.

----------

